# hanging storage ideas for a tandem



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

I tried this cheapo hoist system for lifting my Santana tandem on a 10' ceiling. http://www.sportssolutions.net/inc/s..._hoist/414/417

Epic fail. The old adage is true that you get what you pay for but the 50lb capacity is more like 40. Off to the hardware store to look at different options for hooks and a stronger rope and maybe modify it somewhat. I thought I'd check and see if anyone has a nifty solution. My ceiling is too high to simply hang it from hooks and I need to get it off the floor.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

I used one of the pulley hoists for our tandem in the past. It worked but was a real pain to get the bike into the right position. I think it would work better to use 2 separate pulleys with intermediate hooks and "all the way up" hooks; pull one end up to the intermediate level then raise the other side all the way , then finish the first. Running a loop in the rope to a hook in the wall is more secure than those rope locks that they sell with the hoists.


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

We use a Draftmaster rack to tote the tandem and singles when driving the Chevy Tahoe. When not on the Tahoe, we have the Draftmaster mounted on the wall in the garage holding the bikes just as if they were on the back of the car.

I made the adapter years ago (and well before he added something similar on the draftmaster website) to hold the rack on the wall. If you are wanting to keep it indoors it would work the same way. We did this just because we had the draftmaster rack and at that time everyone complained about trying to store the "rack" itself. This allowed us to use it on and off the car.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

ALM said:


> We use a Draftmaster rack to tote the tandem and singles when driving the Chevy Tahoe. When not on the Tahoe, we have the Draftmaster mounted on the wall in the garage holding the bikes just as if they were on the back of the car.
> 
> I made the adapter years ago (and well before he added something similar on the draftmaster website) to hold the rack on the wall. If you are wanting to keep it indoors it would work the same way. We did this just because we had the draftmaster rack and at that time everyone complained about trying to store the "rack" itself. This allowed us to use it on and off the car.


Thanks for the reply:thumbsup: Are you using something like the RackStash to hold the rack on the wall? Rack Stash - hitch rack storage for hitch mount bike rack, ski rack, snowboard racks, cargo rack

That could be an option. I have lots of wall space to play with. I just want to get it off the floor but not be too much of a hassle to get it down. I also have a Marzocchi Dirt Jumper fork which is a pain for taking the front when on and off. There's no maxle or 20mm skewer.


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

rockman said:


> Thanks for the reply:thumbsup: Are you using something like the RackStash to hold the rack on the wall? Rack Stash - hitch rack storage for hitch mount bike rack, ski rack, snowboard racks, cargo rack
> 
> That could be an option. I have lots of wall space to play with. I just want to get it off the floor but not be too much of a hassle to get it down. I also have a Marzocchi Dirt Jumper fork which is a pain for taking the front when on and off. There's no maxle or 20mm skewer.


That is similar to what I built. There was no stud to screw into where I wanted to mount mine so I made to arms that came out so I could screw into the nearest stud on left and right side. I also added an adjustable threaded "bolt" that went from under the hitch to the floor for support.

I will try to post pic later.


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

Had to re arrange garage because we bought a pop up camper. This required me to move my draftmaster where I store the bikes. It reminded me of this thread so I took some pics.

I made the wall attachment. It has a piece of square tubing, 3 swivel arms to reach studs, adjustable bolt to stabilize to floor. I used lag screws to bolt to the studs. Where I moved it to today, the studs were not centered so I had to drop and screw into the base plate. Still secure. 
We just became empty nesters so one room has been converted to a bike/exercise room and we have moved the higher dollar road bikes into there. We just purchased 2 single 29r mtb's and they will be going on each side of the tandem. Hard to tell by picture but the tandem back wheel is about a foot off the ground.
I made this about 10 years ago when we bought the draftmaster because there was no good way to store it. We had to do something because it seems we just keep running out of room for the bike....1 road tandem, 1 mtb tandem, 3 road singles, 3 mtb singles.... storing all the jerseys, shorts, helmets, parts and other stuff is whole other project!


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

The straps are just hooked to the pin to keep out of way, they could just hang. I have 2 lag bolts on the center bar and the adjustable bolt to the floor which supports most of the weight. The arms going out left and right are bolted to the base plate with one lag bolt for stability.
Also, the copper line you see is just our water line to our fridge ice maker. I zip tied it so it would not get bent, kinked or broken.


----------



## eischman (Apr 5, 2005)

Dang...Not everyone has a warehouse for their bikes  I use the regular single bike hoists for my mnt and road tandems. I has worked well for years. I did buy a heavy duty hoist system for my canoe that works extremely well however the canoe is 70-90 lbs once I put paddle/pfds etc in it. I struggle to pull it up and fear that one day it will fail and crush my wife's car (The only nice car we have )


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

We lost our tandem off the back of the truck 3 weeks ago, so I can't show you a pic, but I simply screwed a big screwhook in the ceiling of the garage, and then hung it from the front wheel. Space it out from the wall so that both wheels rest on the wall. Worked perfect and cost me something like 3 bucks from Lowes.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Our two tandems (IBIS & GT) hang from a single hook by the rear wheel with the front wheel taking off do to lack of vertical space, works great and they take very little space..


----------



## geronimo2000 (Jan 12, 2014)

I used lag bolts and masonry anchors to mount a Yakima spare-tire mount (like this) and I keep two tandems on it horizontally - takes up half the wall on one side of my garage


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

How high is too high??

Mine hang from about a 10' ceiling. I lift the bikes overhead and hook the wheels on bike hooks mounted in the ceiling joists....

Road tandem....










The "old" road tandem, which is now the location where I hang the Fandango!










The half-bikes....










Another of the half-bikes...


----------

